# How GORGEOUS is Caitlyn Jenner?!?



## hollowbunnie (Jun 1, 2015)

Omg, how shocked were you when you saw her? I swear, that entire family is drop dead gorgeous its just not fair lol

Feel free to share your words of love of support for this courageous woman <3


----------



## Chicken-Dentures (Jun 2, 2015)

yeah omg tbh im super happy that she's being accepted by a lot of people!!
plus she seems pretty confident with herself, so that's lovely too!


----------



## Peebers (Jun 2, 2015)

She's honestly really pretty! SHE LOOKED STUNNING, especially for someone so old.  Hehe

But yeah, I find it really funny that it's Caitlyn with a C rather than a K.


----------



## doveling (Jun 2, 2015)

she looks great!!!
im really happy for her~~


----------



## LunaLight (Jun 2, 2015)

She looks stunning! Of course there are going to be humans in this world who don't support the transition (Or any in general), but I'm so glad that her family has been so accepting. I am so proud that she's been so public about it! I can't wait to see how her journey progresses


----------



## samsquared (Jun 2, 2015)

Omggg
Can't wait to see her a year from now, too!


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Jun 2, 2015)

I honestly couldn't believe it. She's so freaking pretty. I'm so happy for her


----------



## Mariah (Jun 2, 2015)

She doesn't look bad, but let's be honest here. She is not the most beautiful woman I've ever seen unlike you guys are saying.


----------



## Peebers (Jun 2, 2015)

Mariah said:


> She doesn't look bad, but let's be honest here. She is not the most beautiful woman I've ever seen unlike you guys are saying.



We never said she was the most beautiful woman we've ever seen though.


----------



## Mariah (Jun 2, 2015)

Peebers said:


> We never said she was the most beautiful woman we've ever seen though.



"Stunning" and "drop dead gorgeous" are not exactly words I'd use to describe her.


----------



## Royce (Jun 2, 2015)

shes prettier than her ex.


----------



## Soda Fox (Jun 2, 2015)

Mariah said:


> "Stunning" and "drop dead gorgeous" are not exactly words I'd use to describe her.



I have to agree.  I've never heard of this person before today.  But I think it's wonderful that modern medical science was able to help her become who she wanted to be.  I just read an article that she wanted to have even more surgery, so I hope she gets all she's looking for.


----------



## Moddie (Jun 2, 2015)

Caitlyn Jenner looks amazing and I'm really happy for her.


----------



## piichinu (Jun 2, 2015)

So this is the real thing? I know there have been a lot of fakes so just wondering


----------



## Spongebob (Jun 2, 2015)

Who's Caitlyn Jenner


----------



## Cam1 (Jun 2, 2015)

Spongebob said:


> Who's Caitlyn Jenner



Fromerly Bruce, she is a famous trans

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh and to stay on topic, she looks gorgeous!


----------



## Lmaze (Jun 2, 2015)

I think she is beautiful. She looks so happy :]


----------



## hollowbunnie (Jun 2, 2015)

Mariah said:


> "Stunning" and "drop dead gorgeous" are not exactly words I'd use to describe her.



YOU try being an ELDERLY MAN transitioning into a woman, I doubt you'll look half as good as she does.


----------



## Saylor (Jun 2, 2015)

She's beautiful and she looks really great for her age, I thought she was younger than she actually is! I'm so happy for her.


----------



## ReXyx3 (Jun 2, 2015)

I think she looks great and I'm so proud of her, everyone should be able to feel happy in their own body.


----------



## lazuli (Jun 2, 2015)

i was like DANG when i saw pics of her.
kudos for ppl using her correct pronouns + not saying bad stuff.


----------



## Cory (Jun 2, 2015)

The only reason "she" looks "good" is because "she" had enough money to actually get a decent sex change


----------



## rev1175 (Jun 2, 2015)

I honestly could not care less about anything related to Jenner/Kardashian/whatever. I'm not going to pretend to like something just because of some "equality" in a magazine for more celebrity garbage. 

inb4thetriggering


----------



## Cory (Jun 2, 2015)

rev1175 said:


> I honestly could not care less about anything related to Jenner/Kardashian/whatever. I'm not going to pretend to like something just because of some "equality" in a magazine for more celebrity garbage.
> 
> inb4thetriggering



I like you. U get me. U smart. U loyal.


----------



## Bowie (Jun 2, 2015)

Cory said:


> The only reason "she" looks "good" is because "she" had enough money to actually get a decent sex change



Yes, because you can't magically transform into the opposite sex without having a sex change. I don't get your point.

Anyway, I think she's beautiful! When I first seen it, I never would've guessed she was once a man. It's iconic! I think that the only reason people are making such a big deal about Caitlyn is because she's a celebrity. I can understand why people are going nuts over it. I don't think it's right, but it's understandable. I wish Caitlyn all the best.


----------



## Ashtot (Jun 2, 2015)

i dont know anything but apparently she was a man but she looks really not attractive imo


----------



## tumut (Jun 2, 2015)

I had no idea who she was. I googled her and meh. She's pretty.


----------



## Katelyn (Jun 2, 2015)

I agree she looks much better now than she did before the change.

BUT

I don't see the big deal? Tons of people are trans and have sex changes but no one cares about them?? Just because her last name is Jenner doesn't mean she should have any more attention than any other trans lmao


----------



## Ashtot (Jun 2, 2015)

katiegurl1223 said:


> I agree she looks much better now than she did before the change.
> 
> BUT
> 
> I don't see the big deal? Tons of people are trans and have sex changes but no one cares about them?? Just because her last name is Jenner doesn't mean she should have any more attention than any other trans lmao



yeah but they're rich and ppl need entertainment when they dont watch anime or play video games or sports


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 2, 2015)

Who the hell is that /googles/
Eh I just think they're okay  looking also what's the big deal a lot of people get sex changes what makes this person so special? is it because she's a celebrity?


----------



## Ashtot (Jun 2, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> Who the hell is that /googles/
> Eh I just think they're okay  looking also what's the big deal a lot of people get sex changes what makes this person so special? is it because she's a celebrity?



yes


----------



## Cory (Jun 2, 2015)

I think "she" just did it for attention


----------



## Ashtot (Jun 2, 2015)

Cory said:


> I think "she" just did it for attention



#unpopularopinions

inb4 death threats


----------



## hemming1996 (Jun 2, 2015)

Cory said:


> I think "she" just did it for attention



I really doubt someone would go through all the trouble to change their gender for attention..


----------



## infinikitten (Jun 2, 2015)

You don't get sex changes "for attention" smfh

Anyway good on Caitlyn for finally doing something she's wanted for as long as she can remember. I watched one of the specials where she (at the time still going by Bruce) went around and talked to her family members about what was going on and Kris in particular said that Bruce was so distant and unhappy during parts of their marriage; in the Vogue article I think Caitlyn mentions being distant as well, as a father rather than as a husband at the time, so it's pretty obvious what caused that and I'm thrilled for her to finally be happy with herself.

Pretending to be someone you aren't for so long and wishing your body and presentation etc could accurately reflect how you feel and what's going on in your head is exhausting and I'm always, always happy for anyone who wants to transition and can do so smoothly. Especially considering Caitlyn is planning on using her status as a platform to help others in the same position.


----------



## Bowie (Jun 2, 2015)

Cory said:


> I think "she" just did it for attention



Transphobia is a serious issue.


----------



## Angelmarina (Jun 2, 2015)

Warning unpopular opinion approaching:

Personally, I commend her for doing what she wants to do and being who she wants to be, but she is making a show about what she went through and thats what I feel she is doing wrong. Trans, as well as gay people have been attacked in the US for years for just about everything and I absolutely hate that people treat them so horribly. But I feel like Caitlyn is an example now and instead of being modest and content with the fact that she is now comfortable in her own skin she is instead going to make money off of her experience and I know that if I was trans, bi, or even gay I would be throughly upset with what she is doing and how she is going about it. This is my opinion, so please don't be disrespectful or rude. Thank you.


----------



## Celestefey (Jun 2, 2015)

katiegurl1223 said:


> I agree she looks much better now than she did before the change.
> 
> BUT
> 
> I don't see the big deal? Tons of people are trans and have sex changes but no one cares about them?? Just because her last name is Jenner doesn't mean she should have any more attention than any other trans lmao



That's because she's famous. That is why she is getting so much attention. That is why people are making such a big deal. I am sure that if we all knew of other transgender people we would also make a big deal about their transition and congratulate them and feel happy for them. People DO care. I am friends with someone who is transgender and I have been supportive of them throughout their entire transition, as I am sure other people have done. I DO care about them. Also, I am not sure if many other transgender people would want so much attention on their transition either, especially considering it's so common for people to receive a lot of hate and negativity. So yeah. Basically, don't downplay it. What has happened is good, regardless of whether or not you like her or not, it might give other people (who are not famous) more courage to finally transition themselves. Representation, you know?

Anyways. I'm happy for her. I don't find her to be incredibly attractive (sorry...), but why would she care about what I think? xD She's obviously happy with her new self and wants to share her happiness with the world, and so that is really the only thing that matters. Not what she looks like. I don't really care much for the Kardashians or whatever anyway since I find them to be completely talentless and dull and boring... Like they just make money off of doing... **** all? Having a reality TV show? Bleh, idk, people praise them so much but I honestly do not see what is so great about any of them. I don't find them to be that attractive, either, which is PROBABLY why they are so famous, and also so many people just idolise them and want to look like them. Like bleh. Just BE yourself, stop aiming to be like famous people who just live their lives in front of the cameras doing nothing but just BEING rich and going on holidays and stuff. There is nothing wrong in that, but surely it would be nice to actually want to achieve something with your life?


----------



## Tao (Jun 2, 2015)

I google imaged her and I think the 'drop dead gorgeous is a bit exaggerated, at least in my opinion.


But on the other hand, it didn't even cross my mind that she was transgender until I read more of this thread. Surely that's more important than whether or not she fits my standard of attractive?


----------



## Bowie (Jun 2, 2015)

For me, how good she looks doesn't matter. She does look good, but I find the transformation extremely impressive and I think that goes beyond her beauty.


----------



## Tao (Jun 2, 2015)

Bowie said:


> For me, how good she looks doesn't matter. She does look good, but I find the transformation extremely impressive and I think that goes beyond her beauty.



Well that's kinda what I was thinking. Surely she did it more because she wanted to be a woman and seen as one rather than because she wanted to be gorgeous. I would say that mission is successful if people (such as myself) actually needed to be told she's trans and wouldn't have known otherwise.


----------



## piichinu (Jun 2, 2015)

so it IS real this time, okay. i dont really find anyone attractive very often so no comment here
congrats i guess? not sure why everyone's freaking out ; ? ; im glad her family was supportive..or so i've heard

edit: i get that some ppl will say that maybe if someone famous does a sex change then itll become accepted more, but in my school tbh it's gotten worse and ive heard people that still call her a boy and stuff, and kind of imply that shes really weird. so ye


----------



## pocketdatcrossing (Jun 2, 2015)

She certainly looks great but not exactly beautiful.


----------



## Trundle (Jun 2, 2015)

should we make a thread about every single person that looks beautiful?


----------



## spunkystella (Jun 2, 2015)

I support Caitlyn and her (OMG I love saying her <3) decision 100%. Ignore the haters (my parents...)! I CANNOT STAND homophobes and people like that. UGH. Rock on, Caitlyn!


----------



## supercat (Jun 2, 2015)

I'm very happy for her.


----------



## Ashtot (Jun 2, 2015)

Kicki_ACNL said:


> I support Caitlyn and her (OMG I love saying her <3) decision 100%. Ignore the haters (my parents...)! I CANNOT STAND homophobes and people like that. UGH. Rock on, Caitlyn!



sounds like you're homophobicphobic

you've started down a dark path


----------



## n0bo (Jun 2, 2015)

i'm so proud of her, she deserves every bit of happiness she's recieved! can't wait to see more of her


----------



## Beardo (Jun 2, 2015)

She's a huge inspiration. So gorgeous and strong <3


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Jun 2, 2015)

I personally think she is a hell of a lot prettier than me XD

I've never been that into the Kardashians, but at the very least I like to see stories like this pop up in the media. Caitlyn's story is really inspiring to me because undoubtly at that age it's very hard to come out, exspecially with the media following your every move. I think we should give it a lot of attention personally, i don't think people are giving it "too much attention". Trans people always seem to be the butt of so many harmful jokes and hurtful slander. The entire trans comunity is really made misunderstood due to the actions of a few bigots. With all the negative attention trans get I'm happy to see something more positive in the media. The community needs more positive exposure like this for that nervous trans kid at home who lives in a world where many don't accept him.


----------



## ams (Jun 2, 2015)

Mewmewmewm said:


> I personally think she is a hell of a lot prettier than me XD
> 
> I've never been that into the Kardashians, but at the very least I like to see stories like this pop up in the media. Caitlyn's story is really inspiring to me because undoubtly at that age it's very hard to come out, exspecially with the media following your every move. I think we should give it a lot of attention personally, i don't think people are giving it "too much attention". Trans people always seem to be the butt of so many harmful jokes and hurtful slander. The entire trans comunity is really made misunderstood due to the actions of a few bigots. With all the negative attention trans get I'm happy to see something more positive in the media. The community needs more positive exposure like this for that nervous trans kid at home who lives in a world where many don't accept him.



I love what you had to say about this <3

I agree that the amount of courage it must have taken to transition publicly when she was already so well known is incredibly admirable. Although I'm not a fan of the Kardashians or celebrity culture in general, seeing someone who is well-known step up and show everyone who they really are illustrates how fame can actually be used to make positive changes in the world. When I was a kid, say 10 years ago, her story would have been swept under the rug instead of celebrated. It makes me so happy that future generations are growing up in a more open and accepting world.


----------



## Zeiro (Jun 2, 2015)

Cory said:


> The only reason "she" looks "good" is because "she" had enough money to actually get a decent sex change


What the hell are those quotation marks there for buddy?


----------



## Trundle (Jun 2, 2015)

Zeiro said:


> What the hell are those quotation marks there for buddy?



uh oh here we go lol 
tbh guys some people agree with it and some people don't so i think there's really no point in arguing about it


----------



## Peebers (Jun 2, 2015)

Trundle said:


> uh oh here we go lol
> tbh guys some people agree with it and some people don't so i think there's really no point in arguing about it



Even if some don't agree with it, they should call Caitlyn with her preferred pronouns. It's just rude and disrespectful if you keep referring to Caitlyn as Bruce, he/his/him and whatnot. 

Putting the quotation marks around she is just tacky.


----------



## LyraVale (Jun 2, 2015)

She looks great. I agree with all the comments about how hard it must have been for her to come forward and be true to herself. 

I don't care about the Kardashian clan too much either, but as long as people are paying attention to them, then it's good to see some positivity and inspiration coming from their direction.

It must have taken tremendous courage and strength...not only because she was already a public figure, but as an individual. I truly hope she's happy and feels accepted and loved.


----------



## gnoixaim (Jun 2, 2015)

Please tell me yall see the resemblance as well! 



Spoiler












Anyways, she's looking great. : ) She did what she wanted and didn't hurt anyone else in the process, so I don't see the big deal why anyone gives a **** what she/anyone else does.


----------



## f11 (Jun 2, 2015)

She can do her own thing or whatever, but as a a poor trans person, she just doesn't represent me or most of the movement. Good for her I guess.


----------



## LyraVale (Jun 2, 2015)

gnoixaim said:


> Please tell me yall see the resemblance as well!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Yeah I see it! And also a bit of Natalie Portman mixed in. 

Well, she has had surgery, but also I think Caitlyn has good genes, since her daughters are really pretty too.


----------



## Soda Fox (Jun 2, 2015)

Crys said:


> She can do her own thing or whatever, but as a a poor trans person, she just doesn't represent me or most of the movement. Good for her I guess.



I completely understand this.  It's easy for a person with wealth to pursue who they really want to be.  I've struggled with gender, it was never enough to go through the transformation, but even if I wanted to, the cost alone would be more than I could manage.  Chasing that kind of dream was simply out of my grasp.  I'm lucky enough to have come to terms with my sex, and not felt the need to change it to feel at peace with myself.


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Jun 2, 2015)

Spoiler: Warning: May offend some audiences...



I think I might be the first on this thread, but I found what he did disgusting. Sex change or not, you are still your previous gender to me. If you feel you need to change your gender, you just need to seek help. The publicity is definitely over-exaggerated and has been blown out of proportion. (I can't even go anywhere on the internet without seeing this.)

If you don't like what I have to say, I'm sorry, but this is the internet and I have every right to my opinions, no one can change them.


----------



## radical6 (Jun 2, 2015)

Cory said:


> I think "she" just did it for attention



i too got dysphoria just so people will pay attention to me despite me and many other trans peoples constant thoughts about ripping our bodies out but ok


----------



## Soda Fox (Jun 2, 2015)

PoizonMushro0m said:


> Spoiler: Warning: May offend some audiences...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're absolutely entitled to your opinion, but I have to ask, what does it matter to you what a person does with their own time and money?  By that I mean, why do you find it disgusting instead of just not caring about it?


----------



## jeizun (Jun 2, 2015)

^ transphobia isn't an "opinion" lmao bye


----------



## Improv (Jun 2, 2015)

PoizonMushro0m said:


> Spoiler: Warning: May offend some audiences...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thats like someone cracking racist jokes and sayin "but that's my opinion lmao i can say what i want".

are u ok with racism?? i hope not, so why are u ok with disrespecting people??


----------



## Capella (Jun 2, 2015)

Trundle said:


> should we make a thread about every single person that looks beautiful?



maybe about every single beautiful trans person


----------



## LyraVale (Jun 2, 2015)

Improv said:


> thats like someone cracking racist jokes and sayin "but that's my opinion lmao i can say what i want".
> 
> are u ok with racism?? i hope not, so why are u ok with disrespecting people??



This. 

Everyone has their right to their opinion, but....

What about kindness?

Show some compassion. People experience things in a million different ways. You don't know what a trans person has to deal with every single day, when they look in the mirror, or how they are treated like a different person than who they know themselves to be inside. Imagine life through someone else's eyes, before you decide to tell them your "opinion".


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Jun 2, 2015)

i feel like most controversial topics are made so people with similar views can gang up on the poor souls who try to disagree


----------



## LyraVale (Jun 2, 2015)

Nuclear Bingo said:


> i feel like most controversial topics are made so people with similar views can gang up on the poor souls who try to disagree



Not true. 

They can voice their opinion. But they'll have to hear other people's reactions (aka opinions) back. Fair is fair.


----------



## Capella (Jun 2, 2015)

stop excusing your obvious transphobia with "its my opinion" lmao


----------



## LyraVale (Jun 2, 2015)

Soda Fox said:


> It's easy for a person with wealth to pursue who they really want to be...the cost alone would be more than I could manage.Chasing that kind of dream was simply out of my grasp.



I actually thought about this when I was watching a Gigi Gorgeous video. (I'm not a big fan, but sometimes I watch, just to see how she's doing.) She transitioned so quickly, it seems. Money does help. But her comments section is a bit crazy sometimes, she gets a lot of support, and A LOT of hate still. No one has it easy, honestly.

Also, you never know what the future has in store. Nothing is impossible. Things that were/seemed impossible in the past are possible now. The world changes, people change, and even in one person's lifetime, a million things can happen.


----------



## Ashtot (Jun 2, 2015)

Capella said:


> stop excusing your obvious transphobia with "its my opinion" lmao



sounds like ur transphobicphobic

you've started down a dark path


----------



## Capella (Jun 3, 2015)

Ashtot said:


> sounds like ur transphobicphobic
> 
> you've started down a dark path



Can you stop u annoying cis boy


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jun 3, 2015)

Nuclear Bingo said:


> i feel like most controversial topics are made so people with similar views can gang up on the poor souls who try to disagree



Well said. If you disagree without being out to cause pain to those who support her, you deserve the same amount of respect as is being asked for her.

That said, I can only applaud this. If she feels happier the way she is now, then good for her. It takes a lot of heart to do such a thing, especially as a public figure. Its her life, f@ck those who oppose it, you only get one chance/one life so try and make it your own, even on a later age. 

Caitlyn, I salute you.


----------



## jeizun (Jun 3, 2015)

this topic has helped me realize who to avoid on this site


----------



## Ashtot (Jun 3, 2015)

jeizun said:


> this topic has helped me realize who to avoid on this site



me too


----------



## Mahoushoujo (Jun 3, 2015)

jesus what even is this
ok first of all why would she do this for attention like ????? ok ....
im proud of her and she is rlly beautiful


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Jun 3, 2015)

jeizun said:


> this topic has helped me realize who to avoid on this site



I agree, if it's one thing I hate, it's people trying to push their ideals down other throats forcing them to accept them.


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Jun 3, 2015)

Mahoushoujo said:


> y u gotta misgender caitlyn tho....



I have a right to my ideals, he is still a man in my eyes, regardless to the cosmetic changes he had. I really don't care if people hate me forever on this thread for this, I don't even know most of you that have left replies w/ nasty comments directed at me. It doesn't impact me one bit. I hold my beliefs with that of the Mormon church, of which does not believe in transgenderism or homosexuality. You all can send your beliefs/opinions at me all you want, it will not change me. I am done with this discussion.


----------



## Classygirl (Jun 3, 2015)

I have been reading through this and to be on topic of course I am amazed and think it is wonderful. I know there are a lot of younger people here that only know her from extended family or tv associations, but when saying making money off of it you must remember that this is someone that once...as a man.. won an Olympic Gold Medal and was famous for being a male athlete decades prior to that and was a motivational speaker before.

   Someone with such a societal male image at that time and being famous for that long before he married a woman whose kids became reality stars takes a lot of guts to want to represent this as she was always not wanting the spotlight before at all but is a good example for that community that people know of to look to...and she is now doing what she always wanted and did motivating others and talking about it so same person more comfortable body, but not just famous for this or that family and I think would be a great representative to others. Just my opinion.


----------



## Mahoushoujo (Jun 3, 2015)

Classygirl said:


> I have been reading through this and to be on topic of course I am amazed and think it is wonderful. I know there are a lot of younger people here that only know her from extended family or tv associations, but when saying making money off of it you must remember that this is someone that once...as a man.. won an Olympic Gold Medal and was famous for being a male athlete decades prior to that and was a motivational speaker before.
> 
> Someone with such a societal male image at that time and being famous for that long before he married a woman whose kids became reality stars takes a lot of guts to want to represent this as she was always not wanting the spotlight before at all but is a good example for that community that people know of to look to...and she is now doing what she always wanted and did motivating others and talking about it so same person more comfortable body, but not just famous for this or that family and I think would be a great representative to others. Just my opinion.



agreed! tbh i think she and others (like laverne cox) are big role models for trans women :0


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 3, 2015)

Ashtot said:


> sounds like ur transphobicphobic
> 
> you've started down a dark path



Technically there isn't and cannot be such a thing as transphobicphobic.  Transphobic is already a subgroup of trans-supporters, or whatever you want to call group A.  To have a subgroup of a subgroup is confusing at best.

As for Caitlyn Jenner, I haven't even heard of her before now, but I think it's great she's got the confidence to do what makes her feel comfortable.  You only get one lifetime to be yourself, and she's making good use of it.


----------



## Princess (Jun 3, 2015)

I think she looks gorgeous, I'm happy for her and anyone that is comfortable within their own skin. Everyone deserves to feel that way.

I just wanted to address some things within this thread though.

#1 Please use her preferred pronouns. Using someone's preferred pronouns doesn't mean you're abandoning your faith or morality, it's just common courtesy lmao. Is it really taking anything away from you? Even if it's your "opinion", it's not even about you. Pronouns are about the other person chill fam.

#2 The reason it's such a big deal is because, due to her celebrity status she is bringing light to issues and awareness to the transgender community which is great!

ok peace & luv xoxo


----------



## oreo (Jun 3, 2015)

She is pretty! I'm definitely happy for her.


----------



## Astro Cake (Jun 3, 2015)

I was surprised to find out she's 65, she looks like she's in her 30s.


----------



## oreo (Jun 3, 2015)

Astro Cake said:


> I was surprised to find out she's 65, she looks like she's in her 30s.



My exact thoughts! I also think she is so much hotter than her past ex-girlfriends, lmao.


----------



## pocketdatcrossing (Jun 3, 2015)

PoizonMushro0m said:


> Spoiler: Warning: May offend some audiences...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's 'she',not 'he'.Get her pronouns right before even trying to make a valid argument as to why transgenders are disgusting(which they're not,btw).


----------



## Toppazz (Jun 3, 2015)

Alright, reading through the comments, I see a lot of people questioning why this is such a big deal when other trans people who aren't as known as Caitlyn are trans and have been known to be so for so long. Her situation isn't unlike others trans' situations. It is unlike it though in the fact that she is known by millions of people, has been for a long time as "Bruce", and this actually all started because before her transition she was photographed unwillingly when she was leaving a building, and many pointed out how she was looking more feminine. This was likely when she was taking hormones to prepare for her transition. This is what started the whole thing. And of course with someone like her, being a gold medalist of an Olympic decathlon and someone known as a man for 60+ years, the media and everyone who knows her went berserk. Yes other trans people deal with hardships, and I'm not nullifying those, but this is slightly different for her; with how known she is, she has a lot more hate to deal with, from anyone willing to speak out negatively against her (which happens to be quite a lot, unfortunately). She received so much attention from this revelation, regardless of whether she wanted it or not, and she dealt with it so incredibly well regardless. Not only that, but her transitioning, plus this late in her life, is fantastic representation for trans people. She shows those that might not know it's okay and it's possible to trans that it really is a thing, it's not just someone being confused, and she shows older trans people that even at her age they can successfully transition and that their experiences or gender dysphoria/euphoria is not nullified just because they didn't discover how they really felt about their gender when they were younger. Trans people have been transitioning, receiving hate, having trouble with themselves and being accepted for god knows how long. That is true, yes. But Caitlyn in her situation proves that even if you can't transition before puberty, even if you discover you're trans later in your life, you matter, you can transition at any time in your life, and you're not "********" or confused. Caitlyn is a big deal because no matter what others said, she did what was right for her. She shows likely so many people that they matter.
But yes, staying on topic too, Caitlyn Jenner is very pretty, and I'm incredibly happy for her.

*Side note, if anything I say offends anyone, please let me know so I know not to say it again. I know I can't speak for trans people's experiences since I myself am not trans, but I do support everyone who is, and would hate to accidentally offend someone. Thank you.*


----------



## Moddie (Jun 3, 2015)

Trundle said:


> uh oh here we go lol
> tbh guys some people agree with it and some people don't so i think there's really no point in arguing about it



Yeah some people are still using the wrong name and pronouns for Caitlyn and it's dumb they're still arguing with people when they're corrected instead of being understanding.

- - - Post Merge - - -



PoizonMushro0m said:


> I agree, if it's one thing I hate, it's people trying to push their ideals down other throats forcing them to accept them.



I agree, I wish you'd stop posting here. Your 'ideals' as you call them are wrong, even if you believe that Caitlyn is a 'man' it will not hurt your faith to address her with the correct name and pronouns.


----------



## RebeccaShay (Jun 3, 2015)

Beautiful c:


----------



## Cory (Jun 3, 2015)

Trundle said:


> should we make a thread about every single person that looks beautiful?



I'll make one for you then


----------



## Finnian (Jun 3, 2015)

PoizonMushro0m said:


> I have a right to my ideals, he is still a man in my eyes, regardless to the cosmetic changes he had. I really don't care if people hate me forever on this thread for this, I don't even know most of you that have left replies w/ nasty comments directed at me. It doesn't impact me one bit. I hold my beliefs with that of the Mormon church, of which does not believe in transgenderism or homosexuality. You all can send your beliefs/opinions at me all you want, it will not change me. I am done with this discussion.



Whoa whoa whoa whoa whoa. Stop right there Elder Bigot.
Dude, do you want me to school you on the Church?
As someone who grew up LDS, the church doesn't preach hate and bigotry, like you do. It preaches love and acceptance. It's the members like you that made me stop going to church. Did you even read the new gay Mormon thing?

"But what is changing — and what needs to change — is to help Church members respond sensitively and thoughtfully when they encounter same-sex attraction in their own families, among other Church members, or elsewhere."

Or as my bishop uncle said, "It's not my job to judge, but rather love and support."
Did you know that Utah leads the nation is LGBTQ related suicides?  It's because of hateful, judgmental members. The Mormon god is one of love and tolerance, not of hate, like yours. Mormons like you are awful and you're clearly worshiping a false god.

"A new commandment I give unto you, That ye love one another; as I have loved you." John 13:34
So seriously, knock it of and actually read your scriptures, instead of listening to the terrible Sacrament meeting talks.

And why aren't you more concerned with Elder Tom Perry than with Caitlyn Jenner? 




And yes, Caitlyn Jenner looks amazing.
I'm glad she was able to accept herself.


----------



## M O L K O (Jun 3, 2015)

good for her. I think one day it wont be a big deal but for now it is, and its a huge inspiration for some so please, even if you don't agree. Let people have their moment,


----------



## Ashtot (Jun 3, 2015)

Finnian said:


> Whoa whoa whoa whoa whoa. Stop right there Elder Bigot.
> Dude, do you want me to school you on the Church?
> As someone who grew up LDS, the church doesn't preach hate and bigotry, like you do. It preaches love and acceptance. It's the members like you that made me stop going to church. Did you even read the new gay Mormon thing?
> 
> ...



well said


----------



## Virals (Jun 3, 2015)

Well, its good to know that people don't waste anytime treating her like a woman. Spending 80% of the time talking about how attractive and the way she looks, how well she "pulls it off" rather than her achievements and what this means for the trans community and other non-binary people.

*Jon Stewart pretty much sums up my feelings.*

"Welcome to being a woman in America"


----------



## toxapex (Jun 3, 2015)

I'm really happy for her. This is awesome.


----------



## Jawile (Jun 3, 2015)

She isn't bad looking, but she's not exactly pretty to me. Something in her face just looks a bit off to me.

Don't get me wrong, I don't mind Bruce getting a sex change, and I definitely support trans people.


----------



## kitanii (Jun 3, 2015)

She's beautiful, and she's practically glowing! You can tell how much happier she is now that she is truly able to be herself, and that's what makes her especially stunning. c:


----------



## Cory (Jun 3, 2015)

If you think she's pretty just remember that she used to have a penis


----------



## Moddie (Jun 3, 2015)

Cory said:


> If you think she's pretty just remember that she used to have a penis



That changes nothing. Her genitalia doesn't change my perception of her.


----------



## Capella (Jun 3, 2015)

Cory said:


> If you think she's pretty just remember that she used to have a penis



so????


----------



## Cory (Jun 3, 2015)

Moddie said:


> That changes nothing. Her genitalia doesn't change my perception of her.



Have you imagined hard enough?


----------



## Mints (Jun 3, 2015)

im really proud of her making a brave transition like that c:
im surprised she's around 60 though!


----------



## Wholockian (Jun 3, 2015)

I think she looks amazing <3
Has anyone seen Drake Bell's tweet though? Truly disgusting


----------



## Improv (Jun 3, 2015)

thankful for this thread for pointing out the trash of tbt!!


----------



## Peebers (Jun 3, 2015)

Improv said:


> thankful for this thread for pointing out the trash of tbt!!



I know! Now I know who to waddle away from. ;v;


----------



## Cory (Jun 3, 2015)

Improv said:


> thankful for this thread for pointing out the trash of tbt!!


No problem dude


----------



## Trundle (Jun 3, 2015)

Improv said:


> thankful for this thread for pointing out the trash of tbt!!



I don't think just because your opinion differs makes them automatically trash. I'm sure everyone in this thread has one or two really stupid opinions. Just because it's about sex and gender doesn't mean they're a terrible person as a whole.


----------



## Cory (Jun 3, 2015)

she has to give her trophies back for the triathlon because she competed in the males triathlon


----------



## Capella (Jun 3, 2015)

Trundle said:


> I don't think just because your opinion differs makes them automatically trash. I'm sure everyone in this thread has one or two really stupid opinions. Just because it's about sex and gender doesn't mean they're a terrible person as a whole.



If ur transphobic then ur a terrible person lol


----------



## Cory (Jun 3, 2015)

Capella said:


> If ur transphobic then ur a terrible person lol



If ur catholic ur a terrible person lol


----------



## Capella (Jun 3, 2015)

Cory said:


> If ur catholic ur a terrible person lol



Those arent even the same thing but Ok


----------



## Cory (Jun 3, 2015)

Capella said:


> Those arent even the same thing but Ok



I know lel


----------



## Trundle (Jun 3, 2015)

Capella said:


> If ur transphobic then ur a terrible person lol



Well, transphobia is by definition an antagonistic view towards trans people. Many people in this thread with a viewpoint against yours don't necessarily agree with the ideology of switching genders due to personal beliefs, but they support it and/or don't actively try to go against it. In short, you are always entitled to your own opinion, but your status is seen by what you say and do, not what you think. I could think that all LGBTQA+ people deserve to die if I wanted to, but if I treated everybody equally and was in no way verbally or physically going against them, then there is no basis for calling me a horrible person. 

I personally believe that a lot of feminists on tumblr are quite extreme in their methods towards equality (if you want to discuss this please PM me, I have so many examples), but I treat them no differently than anyone else. I personally think they are terrible people for their unjust acts towards society and they may think I'm a terrible person. It's all subjective and personal. In the end there is no way to define a terrible person and unless their actions and words are negatively impacting you personally, you should also treat them equally. If you only believe in equal treatment based on a certain set of values, you're pretty similar to having the mindset of a dictator.


----------



## ams (Jun 3, 2015)

Trundle said:


> In short, you are always entitled to your own opinion, but your status is seen by what you say and do, not what you think. I could think that all LGBTQA+ people deserve to die if I wanted to, but if I treated everybody equally and was in no way verbally or physically going against them, then there is no basis for calling me a horrible person.



Believing that there are alternative ways to help people who experience gender dysphoria is an opinion. Wishing death upon a person who is trans or struggling with their identity is just evil. 

I think you're unintentionally making people who disagree with transitioning but are genuinely kind-hearted people look even worse by making this comparison.

The strong reactions on this thread seemed to me to have been directed at those who were name-calling and posting crude messages simply to rile people up. I don't think that they are representative of those with differing opinions than the majority who posted.


----------



## Hearttherapy (Jun 3, 2015)

_So happy to see this thread. AMEN, she is a Goddess. <3_


----------



## Trundle (Jun 3, 2015)

ams said:


> Believing that there are alternative ways to help people who experience gender dysphoria is an opinion. Wishing death upon a person who is trans or struggling with their identity is just evil.
> 
> I think you're unintentionally making people who disagree with transitioning but are genuinely kind-hearted people look even worse by making this comparison.
> 
> The strong reactions on this thread seemed to me to have been directed at those who were name-calling and posting crude messages simply to rile people up. I don't think that they are representative of those with differing opinions than the majority who posted.



I was using an extreme example to prove a point, obviously nobody is wishing death upon anyone. Even in my example I didn't say I was wishing death upon anyone. If you're taking my comparison and assuming that that everyone in the thread is also thinking LGBTQA+ people deserve to die then that is your own fault and you don't know how to follow an argument...


----------



## Capella (Jun 3, 2015)

Trundle said:


> Well, transphobia is by definition an antagonistic view towards trans people. Many people in this thread with a viewpoint against yours don't necessarily agree with the ideology of switching genders due to personal beliefs, but they support it and/or don't actively try to go against it. In short, you are always entitled to your own opinion, but your status is seen by what you say and do, not what you think. I could think that all LGBTQA+ people deserve to die if I wanted to, but if I treated everybody equally and was in no way verbally or physically going against them, then there is no basis for calling me a horrible person.
> 
> I personally believe that a lot of feminists on tumblr are quite extreme in their methods towards equality (if you want to discuss this please PM me, I have so many examples), but I treat them no differently than anyone else. I personally think they are terrible people for their unjust acts towards society and they may think I'm a terrible person. It's all subjective and personal. In the end there is no way to define a terrible person and unless their actions and words are negatively impacting you personally, you should also treat them equally. If you only believe in equal treatment based on a certain set of values, you're pretty similar to having the mindset of a dictator.



ur a horrible person for defending people who are transphobic


----------



## Ashtot (Jun 3, 2015)

Capella said:


> If ur transphobic then ur a terrible person lol



wtf ur racist who r u to talk


----------



## Aradai (Jun 3, 2015)

Ashtot said:


> wtf ur racist who r u to talk



says the person who thinks it's hilarious to use gender identities and sexualities as a joke. because haha, people suffering from dysphoria and trying to figure their identity out is SO funny right? :)


----------



## JellyDitto (Jun 3, 2015)

rev1175 said:


> I honestly could not care less about anything related to Jenner/Kardashian/whatever. I'm not going to pretend to like something just because of some "equality" in a magazine for more celebrity garbage.
> 
> inb4thetriggering



I cannot agree with you more.


----------



## Trundle (Jun 3, 2015)

Capella said:


> ur a horrible person for defending people who are transphobic



I never defended people who are transphobic. I defined that most of the people in this thread are not transphobic for having a differing opinion than you. If they were out for your blood or verbally abusing you, they would be transphobic. But they are not. 

There you go, I put it into little kid terms for the baby


----------



## Ashtot (Jun 3, 2015)

Aradai said:


> says the person who thinks it's hilarious to use gender identities and sexualities as a joke. because haha, people suffering from dysphoria and trying to figure their identity out is SO funny right? :)



im not making fun of everyone and the fact that u think im joking about this is triggering me


----------



## Capella (Jun 3, 2015)

Ashtot said:


> im not making fun of everyone and the fact that u think im joking about this is triggering me



"i am an asexual genderfluid divine oak kin, pls respect me for who i am and i will make sure you wont be smited once i escape my human prison"


Ok


----------



## JellyDitto (Jun 3, 2015)

Capella said:


> "i am an asexual genderfluid divine oak kin, pls respect me for who i am and i will make sure you wont be smited once i escape my human prison"
> 
> 
> Ok



Please, dear god, tell me that you don't take other-kin seriously. Please.


----------



## Capella (Jun 3, 2015)

JellyDitto said:


> Please, dear god, tell me that you don't take other-kin seriously. Please.


----------



## JellyDitto (Jun 3, 2015)

Capella said:


>



And?


----------



## Bowie (Jun 3, 2015)

I'm not saying names but there are users here who need to quit being so ridiculous.


----------



## LyraVale (Jun 3, 2015)

Trundle said:


> I never defended people who are transphobic. I defined that most of the people in this thread are not transphobic for having a differing opinion than you. If they were out for your blood or verbally abusing you, they would be transphobic. But they are not.
> 
> There you go, I put it into little kid terms for the baby



I understand your definition, but I don't agree with a part of it. You're saying that someone who THINKS homophobic thoughts is not to be called out for it because they are not ACTING on those thoughts by physically attacking others. I suppose I see your point there, people have a right to whatever they think or believe.

But you can hurt people without physically assaulting them. What if someone writes "Trans people are wrong. There's something wrong with them. I think they're disgusting." How do you suppose that would make a trans person, or someone who is confused about their gender, or someone who has a friend/family/loved one who is going through it, feel?

I appreciate that you're defending everyone having a right to their own opinion. I just hope you understand why phrases like the one I said above are really hurtful, and cause people to be outraged when they hear those opinions. 

For the person who is expressing their opposition, it's just an opinion they are sharing. Their belief. 
For the trans person, it's their entire identity and possibly their entire life. The stakes are very high! That's not an easy criticism to take, and say "oh well, that's someone's opinion."


----------



## Ashtot (Jun 3, 2015)

LyraVale said:


> I understand your definition, but I don't agree with a part of it. You're saying that someone who THINKS homophobic thoughts is not to be called out for it because they are not ACTING on those thoughts by physically attacking others. I suppose I see your point there, people have a right to whatever they think or believe.
> 
> But you can hurt people without physically assaulting them. What if someone writes "Trans people are wrong. There's something wrong with them. I think they're disgusting." How do you suppose that would make a trans person, or someone who is confused about their gender, or someone who has a friend/family/loved one who is going through it, feel?
> 
> ...



u cant cater to every person

people need resilience and need to learn to shrug off when people are mean to them i know it shouldnt happen but its the world we live in


----------



## rev1175 (Jun 3, 2015)

Bowie said:


> I'm not saying names but there are users here who need to quit being so ridiculous.



I agree. For both sides of this argument, really.


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Jun 4, 2015)

Bowie said:


> I'm not saying names but there are users here who need to quit being so ridiculous.



^^^^^^^^So much this^^^^^^^^


----------



## Improv (Jun 4, 2015)

PoizonMushro0m said:


> ^^^^^^^^So much this^^^^^^^^





PoizonMushro0m said:


> I am done with this discussion.



ok.


----------



## Ashtot (Jun 4, 2015)

Improv said:


> ok.



i didnt realize it was illegal for someone to change their mind


----------



## Mahoushoujo (Jun 4, 2015)

this is a mess lmao stop being transphobic


----------



## Brielle (Jun 4, 2015)

She isn't hot but good for her, y'know?


----------



## Brackets (Jun 4, 2015)

rev1175 said:


> I honestly could not care less about anything related to Jenner/Kardashian/whatever. I'm not going to pretend to like something just because of some "equality" in a magazine for more celebrity garbage.
> 
> inb4thetriggering



i think some people forget she was an olympic gold medalist. yeah the rest of that family don't have much to say for themselves but at least caitlyn achieved something 

and that fact that she's high profile and famous BEFORE the change I think will help raise awareness and hopefully make a change


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Jun 4, 2015)

Bowie said:


> I'm not saying names but there are users here who need to quit being so ridiculous.



I'm now rememebering why I don't come on this site that often. 

But on topic, I do think she looked amazing but I'm not surprised. When you have as much as she does it's not exactly hard to get the best surgeons and makeup artists to make you look amazing. I'm not saying as a way to talk down about her but it's true and I don't blame her for making herself the best looking as she can be.
I did see a post on tumblr about how so many people are comparing her looks to Jessica Lange from american horror story and Jessica thinks it's wonderful. I can definitely see that because they both look similar and equially as beautiful. I hope I look even half as good as them two when I'm in my 60s.


----------



## Cory (Jun 4, 2015)

Ashton ur my hero


----------



## Trundle (Jun 4, 2015)

LyraVale said:


> I understand your definition, but I don't agree with a part of it. You're saying that someone who THINKS homophobic thoughts is not to be called out for it because they are not ACTING on those thoughts by physically attacking others. I suppose I see your point there, people have a right to whatever they think or believe.
> 
> But you can hurt people without physically assaulting them. What if someone writes "Trans people are wrong. There's something wrong with them. I think they're disgusting." How do you suppose that would make a trans person, or someone who is confused about their gender, or someone who has a friend/family/loved one who is going through it, feel?
> 
> ...



I already said in my previous post that it includes verbal abuse as well.

edit: not to mention that getting offended by someone disagreeing with your lifestyle is one of the most hypocritical things you can do. There are so many examples of different lifestyles that some people may agree with and some people may disagree with. Looking at Muslims for example, you get so much hate for belonging to a religion that has been known to cause problems if done on the extremist side. People attack their lifestyle all the time (usually because they don't actually know the Muslim people directly) and no one seems to defend them. But when it's here and  you know the people, it's apparently completely different. Just remember that you CAN believe whatever you want, but you are NOT entitled to anything. You can act entitled and self centered, but no one will take you seriously in the real world.


----------



## Enderwoman (Jun 4, 2015)

This thread has gotten really bad, no offense to anybody posting in here but there just seems to be a whole lot of ignorance concerning trangender people and gender identity here. People saying stuff like "who cares" "she's only doing this for attention" really get on my nerves. If you don't see this as something worth talking about then don't talk about it. 



PoizonMushro0m said:


> Spoiler: Warning: May offend some audiences...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is where it all went wrong. This is all your fault.

Why are you even posting here? If you don't agree with it, then go away. You're acting really badly. If you think Gender Dysphoria is wrong then you're the one who needs help, buddy.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cory said:


> Ashton ur my hero



And you, _shut up_


----------



## Tessie (Jun 4, 2015)

overall I'm happy someone, even at the age of 65, is finally able to live their life the way they want to. I'm sure it must have been so hard to be so much in the media because of your family. it definitely took a lot of courage, I'm happy for her and the overall positive support and reaction she's receiving. better late than never, she can finally live. 

transgendered people don't affect my life, I have no reason to have any type of animosity towards them. anyone that finds disgust in a persons lifestyle, a lifestyle that doesn't affect or harm the life of others, is very silly. 
but people have a right to an opinion, theres also a bad  side to every beautiful right, and freedom of speech literally means a freedom to believe and say what you feel. I understand how defensive people are getting over PoisonMushrooms opinion but it's his opinion and even though most of us wish it would change, we can't make it. That's just how some people are raised and view it. 
my parents are homophobic and find this Bruce/Caitlyn Jenner story "absolutely disgusting and sick" but I'm not going to hate my own parents for this view. I mean why? that's them. that's not me. I still love them for all they do for me.


----------



## Ashtot (Jun 4, 2015)

Tessie said:


> overall I'm happy someone, even at the age of 65, is finally able to live their life the way they want to. I'm sure it must have been so hard to be so much in the media because of your family. it definitely took a lot of courage, I'm happy for her and the overall positive support and reaction she's receiving. better late than never, she can finally live.
> 
> transgendered people don't affect my life, I have no reason to have any type of animosity towards them. anyone that finds disgust in a persons lifestyle, a lifestyle that doesn't affect or harm the life of others, is very silly.
> but people have a right to an opinion, theres also a bad  side to every beautiful right, and freedom of speech literally means a freedom to believe and say what you feel. I understand how defensive people are getting over PoisonMushrooms opinion but it's his opinion and even though most of us wish it would change, we can't make it. That's just how some people are raised and view it.
> my parents are homophobic and find this Bruce/Caitlyn Jenner story "absolutely disgusting and sick" but I'm not going to hate my own parents for this view. I mean why? that's them. that's not me. I still love them for all they do for me.



u see a just because someone went to prison doesnt mean he hasnt done good things


----------



## Cory (Jun 4, 2015)

Enderwoman said:


> This thread has gotten really bad, no offense to anybody posting in here but there just seems to be a whole lot of ignorance concerning trangender people and gender identity here. People saying stuff like "who cares" "she's only doing this for attention" really get on my nerves. If you don't see this as something worth talking about then don't talk about it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jet fuel can't melt steel beams m8


----------



## KiloPatches (Jun 4, 2015)

Cory said:


> If ur catholic ur a terrible person lol



Total. Offence. Taken. 

Thx. 

*YAY PROGRESSIVISM!!!!!*
LGBTQ FTW!!!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cory said:


> Jet fuel can't melt steel beams m8



Stop STARTIN' ****. Enderwoman HAS A POINT.


----------



## Tessie (Jun 4, 2015)

Ashtot said:


> u see a just because someone went to prison doesnt mean he hasnt done good things





o.o



wat?


----------



## Ashtot (Jun 4, 2015)

Tessie said:


> o.o
> 
> 
> 
> wat?



basically what im saying is just because someone has an opinion that is unpopular or wrong doesn't mean that a person is terrible and should die.

just because someone did something wrong and went to prison, doesn't necessarily mean that they haven't done good in the world

we all do stupid things and make bad decisions, but if we seriously treat each other like we're terrible for those things, it just creates an atmosphere of hate and nothing will progress


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 4, 2015)

What the hell happened in this thread?


----------



## Ashtot (Jun 4, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> What the hell happened on this thread?



sjw's and transphobics combined


----------



## Celestefey (Jun 4, 2015)

Well if your opinion is disrespecting other people, then it is clearly not a very good opinion to have. But if you don't mind seeming like an inconsiderate person just because of your beliefs and your attitudes towards certain people, then fine. x3 

Also, why are people defending what PoisonMushrooms said or whoever else? Sorry but if you're on their side then you are surely just as bad. TO be honest, if you are disrespectful of other people and their choices in life (which aren't even affecting you), then you aren't a very nice person. And yes, bad people CAN do good things. That still doesn't justify their opinions, though. Just my thoughts on the matter, since it is upsetting to see so many people just stirring arguments like this all the time. We should all at least be respectful of one another, and respectfully debate our opinions...


----------



## Ashtot (Jun 4, 2015)

Celestefey said:


> Well if your opinion is disrespecting other people, then it is clearly not a very good opinion to have. But if you don't mind seeming like an inconsiderate person just because of your beliefs and your attitudes towards certain people, then fine. x3
> 
> Also, why are people defending what PoisonMushrooms said or whoever else? Sorry but if you're on their side then you are surely just as bad. TO be honest, if you are disrespectful of other people and their choices in life (which aren't even affecting you), then you aren't a very nice person. And yes, bad people CAN do good things. That still doesn't justify their opinions, though. Just my thoughts on the matter, since it is upsetting to see so many people just stirring arguments like this all the time. We should all at least be respectful of one another, and respectfully debate our opinions...



yes we should respect one another, but the world is a cruel place filled with many gators


----------



## tumut (Jun 4, 2015)

Holy ****, behold the wrath of tumblr.


----------



## Mahoushoujo (Jun 4, 2015)

Slye said:


> Holy ****, behold the wrath of tumblr.



what


----------



## piichinu (Jun 4, 2015)

well, now that everything has died out...
did kris really use to abuse her?


----------



## Ashtot (Jun 4, 2015)

piimisu said:


> well, now that everything has died out...
> did kris really use to abuse her?



chris brown?


----------



## tamagotchi (Jun 4, 2015)

I think that she's very pretty.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 4, 2015)

Well isnt this cheery


----------



## radical6 (Jun 4, 2015)

this thread is a mess

i think people really tend to forget about the poor trans people who will never be able to afford this surgery. yes im absolutely glad about caitlyn. im proud of her. but everyone tends to forget about the ones who dont pass, about the ones who cant afford surgery, about the ones who arent already famous.

i really want to get surgery, but i know ill never be able to afford it no matter what i do. and this is a story for many other trans people. 

i just hope while were cheering for visibility we dont forget the rest who cant pass.


----------



## Capella (Jun 4, 2015)

Slye said:


> Holy ****, behold the wrath of tumblr.



Those damn sjws...


----------



## JamesParker (Jun 4, 2015)

I came here to be like 'YASSS' but I had a feeling skipping to the last page there would be some discrepancies. 

Anyway! I am so glad she is finally doing what is right for her after 65 years! Imagine. She looks great and you know we're going to see a whole new life in her.


----------



## LyraVale (Jun 4, 2015)

justice said:


> this thread is a mess
> 
> i think people really tend to forget about the poor trans people who will never be able to afford this surgery. yes im absolutely glad about caitlyn. im proud of her. but everyone tends to forget about the ones who dont pass, about the ones who cant afford surgery, about the ones who arent already famous.
> 
> ...



I never really thought about that, until I started reading comments like yours on this thread. 

That's another positive that comes from a celebrity transitioning...it gets people to have conversations and learn.

I really hope you find a way to get the surgery at some point, if that's what would make you happy. And if not, I hope you find happiness and self-acceptance in who you are, no matter what. <3

(I hope that doesn't sound preachy. I tell myself this every day too. Like most people, I'm always trying to improve myself to my ideal of who I'd like to be too. I always have to stop and remind myself that along the way, I'm still a worthy, valid person, just as I am. It's kind of the paradox between accepting yourself as you are and also trying always to be just a little better version everyday.)


----------



## Moddie (Jun 4, 2015)

Capella said:


> Those damn sjws...



_May Sonic save us all. _


----------



## KiloPatches (Jun 4, 2015)

Can I say something? 

I friend of mine posted this on Facebook, and I think they make a good point. This has nothing to do with supporting her plastic surgery or not, we are both in support of it, and its great, but its caused some controversy in the sport's world.... 

Here is the thing:
Keep in mind, these words are NOT my own. 
This is a direct screen shot of THEIR post. 











YES! CAITLYN JENNER HAS MY FULL SUPPORT! AN AWESOME MOVE IN THE RIGHT DIRECTION FOR TRANS ROLE MODELS AND A PROGRESSIVE SOCIETY!!! 

BUT.... Awarding her a Sport's Award for COURAGE? Sure, it takes courage to Come Out.... I do believe that. But I Believe the other candidates mentioned in my friend's post deserve it more for overcoming such adversities, such as cancer, amputation, rather than getting a damn good sex change (as amazing of an impact as that leaves, as I mentioned). 

This thread is HOW GORGEOUS? She is SUPER GORGEOUS. STUNNING. FABULOUS. 
But Caitlyn Jenner does not measure up to courageous compared to those other Sport's Candidates. 
She should be commended for MANY, MANY great things. But give the Courage award to someone else.


----------



## Cory (Jun 4, 2015)

KiloPatches said:


> Total. Offence. Taken.
> 
> Thx.
> 
> ...


Yo don't talk to me. Ur not dank enough


----------



## Capella (Jun 4, 2015)

Cory said:


> Yo don't talk to me. Ur not dank enough



How was i ever friends with u


----------



## Cory (Jun 5, 2015)

Capella said:


> How was i ever friends with u



U weren't


----------



## Ashtot (Jun 5, 2015)

Cory said:


> U weren't



thats the joke lel


----------



## KiloPatches (Jun 5, 2015)

Seriously. No one cares to address this Arthur Ashe Courage Award thing? 
I try to steer this thread in a mature direction and you (yes, you) ****tards wanna keep up with this same old ****?! 
Stop this, NOW, before you get all of us banned. 
Enough of these threads get closed for STUPID reasons. Because of users like YOU that don't stay on topic. And things get out of hand.


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 5, 2015)

This thread has become one huge cluster F**ck


----------



## KiloPatches (Jun 5, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> This thread has become one huge cluster F**ck



No kidding. I tried to salvage it.... but apparently no one is jumping on the bandwagon. NO ONE ACTUALLY wants to talk about Caitlyn Jenner. All they REALLY want to do is attack each other and be a liability for the thread, attract attention from the mods, get warnings, get banned, get the thread closed.... and so the cycle continues..... AS WITH EVERY CONTROVERSIAL THREAD ON THIS BOARD. OR EVEN NON-CONTROVERSIAL ONES!!!! LIKE CELL PHONE ONES!!!! SUDDENLY PEOPLE TELL THEM TO KILL THEMSELVES AND ALL HELL BREAKS LOOSE, LIKE WTF, GUYS?!?!


----------



## Kaiaa (Jun 5, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> This thread has become one huge cluster F**ck



Honestly I couldn't have said it better myself, unfortunately. 

See, this is why we can't have nice things. In my opinion, Caitlyn Jenner is beautiful. To each their own opinion but when opinions try to come off as facts and people argue amongst each other that's what causes problems. Unfortunately, there is just too much here in this thread to let it keep going on like this so this thread is now closed.


----------

